# anyone ever hike in a trail running shoe?



## Rob sebenza (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone have any comments on hiking in trail runners?


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Feb 13, 2005)

No, but I hear that some of the younger hikers like them.  The same group that don't  think they need to worry about ankle support and the ones involved in about 80% of hiking injuries.  Most of us _more responsible _hikers know better.

Oh, and guess what kind of injuries are among the most common to hikers... you guessed it, foot and ankle injuries on the second half of the trip.


----------



## Max (Feb 13, 2005)

I've been hiking exclusively in trail runners for years, except when muddy or snowy conditions prevail, or when I'm carrying a heavy pack on an overnight.  I did over 30 miles on the Pemi loop in one day in trail runners with no ill effects.  A lot depends on the quality of shoe, and on your resiliance and ankle strength.  Try a pair on a shorter hike and see how your feet agree with them.  Work your way up.  There are some trade offs, especially if you do a lot of open-rock hiking, like in the Presidentials, but like anything, it takes a bit of conditioning to become adjusted.


----------



## TenPeaks (Feb 13, 2005)

I once did a 20 mile day hike in the Grand Canyon in running sneakers with no ill effects. Of course, at the time I was on a well used trail and had a light pack. I was also 13 years younger than I am today.

Now, I hike almost exclusively in the traditional hiking boot. However, I see no reason not to try a trail runner for easy to moderate day hikes.  If you're backpacking or doing a long day hike you may want/need the support of a more traditional boot.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 14, 2005)

I use my New Balance cross trainers for everything. 
Once I went light I never turned back and only wear boots if I really might lose a foot in the conditions. 

I guess the only requirements are strong ankles, tough feet, and more care about foot placement. - the last one is the most important.

I've done plenty of  dayhikes, overnighters and did a whole week in Baxter (90 miles) with a 35lb + pack without any issues with my feet or ankles. 

I would say that for dayhikes with light packs there is no better alternative unless you're known to trip over your own feet


----------



## Dugan (Feb 14, 2005)

Started hiking in trail runners last spring after an ankle fracture and ligament rupture because I couldn't fit an ankle brace or a taped ankle into hiking boots.  The injury occurred while wearing mid weight hiking boots that came to above my ankle.  I've been back to boots for winter.

I feel more stable in trail runners.  My foot and ankle have better mobility.  I can feel the trail better which means I look at my feet less.  I wonder too if injuries are more apt to occur in boots because after you begin to tip over, the stiffness of a boot makes it more difficult to recover footing, i.e. once an ankle roll begins the boot torques your leg over after a certain point.  Also, the thicker sole of a boot provides a higher platform from which the tip occurs.  

I've been woods running in trail runners for years.  I wish I'd tried hiking in them sooner.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Dugan.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 14, 2005)

Newbies with better gear than sneakers (how I started)  & people out every week have made the move to trail runners, I've done light short trips (Wachusetts, Tom, Holyokes) in trail walkers but bad ankles keep me in big boots.

Most day hikes in backpacking boots


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 14, 2005)

Dugan said:
			
		

> Started hiking in trail runners last spring after an ankle fracture and ligament rupture because I couldn't fit an ankle brace or a taped ankle into hiking boots.  The injury occurred while wearing mid weight hiking boots that came to above my ankle.  I've been back to boots for winter.
> 
> I feel more stable in trail runners.  My foot and ankle have better mobility.  I can feel the trail better which means I look at my feet less.  I wonder too if injuries are more apt to occur in boots because after you begin to tip over, the stiffness of a boot makes it more difficult to recover footing, i.e. once an ankle roll begins the boot torques your leg over after a certain point.  Also, the thicker sole of a boot provides a higher platform from which the tip occurs.
> 
> I've been woods running in trail runners for years.  I wish I'd tried hiking in them sooner.


I liked this post   Great  ironic generalization breaker!! 
And that's a very interesting look at  the stability of boots vs trail runners...

I guess you could say that boots are like SUVs and trail runners are like compacts:
Boots: Are sturdy and protect your feet from impacts and the elements... but you may feel more disconnected from the trail and less agile. You are also more prone to tip (roll) overs...
Train runners:  Offer less protection on impact and from the elements.  But you feel more connected to the trail and the "handling" is nimble.  With these, the possibility of tip over is very small


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 15, 2005)

My REI rebate this year is going to a pair of Merrells or Asolos. Unless I'm going to be on really bad terrain or carrying a lot of weight I'm looking forward to giving them a workout.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 15, 2005)

With mid-weights the argument of whether they prevent injuries or induce a false sense of security might be credible.  With heavy boots/plastics  if anything, a tib/fib fracture like you might get downhill skiing seems more likely.

With numerous & an unknown number of fractures of ankle & foot bones thoughout  30+ years of BB, VB & Soccer, I'll likely never see a 3k or 4k peak in anything less than backpacking boots. (need to replace insoles in my old Asolo Pinnacles - like 535's)  Actually enough dirt on Mitchell in NC that I might consider lighter boots or runners if I return & may bring them to TN this summer

The other thing I've learned to do when I land on someones foot (VB, BB) or hit a rock wrong is to fall right away as controlled as possible, joints may be suspect but bones are strong, I don't bruise easily & excess padding around hips  have taken more falls without incident.  Heck I was wearing my old Traverses Sunday Night & stepped on one of my daughters snowshoes, in sneakers I probably would have at least twisted the ankle, withteh Traverses, I'm clean for VB tonight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> My REI rebate this year is going to a pair of Merrells or Asolos. Unless I'm going to be on really bad terrain or carrying a lot of weight I'm looking forward to giving them a workout.



I've got a pair of Asolo 520's (the all leather backpacking boot) and I love them a lot!!!  

Did you get up to Sunday River?  We had a great week.   :wink: 

With regards to this thread...I did start hiking in low cuts, but the bigger boots provide much more support and comfort and I like that!


----------



## pedxing (Feb 15, 2005)

On another thread, I decided my philosophy is "wear trail runners (trail shoes) when you can., wear boots when you must."

In warm weather, I do all my day hiking in trail runners and most of my back packing.  After more than a week of backpacking in rocky, wet, slippery conditrions I did get tired of my New Balance trail runners and switched to light boots, but on the whole I think trail runners are great.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2005)

I am also one of those hikers who loves their trail runners, when conditions warrent     I have done many long distance hikes in my Montrails with no problems whatsoever, and I also have a few friends who do brutal ultra-marathons in the Colorado Rockies going over 14'rs in trail runners with no problems.

The lighter my feet are, the happier my legs are...


----------



## skintowin (Mar 8, 2005)

Trail runners are the best. I quit wearing boots years ago, even with a a heavy pack on. I am a lot more comfortable over long distances. 
Ray Jardine's theory is that people mostly walk on flat, level surfaces all day and as a result have weak ankles. If you get out on the trail more, you'll strengthen all those little muscles and tendons and soon you won't need the extra support of boots. Check out his books if you get a chance.


----------



## Phreak (Mar 20, 2005)

I strictly hike in trail running shoes. Boots are bulky and over time weaken your ankles. I've never had a hiking related injury due to wearing trail shoes. I did the Foothills trail a few weeks ago in 3 days carrying 48 pounds and was fine. I guess it's all about personal preference. If you have strong ankles, I'd recommend trail shoes over boots any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Mar 21, 2005)

I say you not confound those with other trully sports wear. As for the trail runners...one advantage they have is if you prefer light, unchallenging hikes, you'll scarcely have to think about changing your shoes each season, or instead choose with new collection of summer blisters


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 21, 2005)

Weary Wanderer said:
			
		

> As for the trail runners...one advantage they have is if you prefer light, unchallenging hikes, you'll scarcely have to think about changing your shoes each season, or instead choose with new collection of summer blisters


Define "light, unchallenging hikes?"
I've done plenty of week hikes in tough terrain carrying lots of stuff (and also picking up friend's gear) and my trail runners have lasted me for a long time. Besides, there are plenty of AT thruhikers who opt to go the whole 6 months on trail runners or running shoes. I even met a whole group of thruhikers that were hiking in tevas! 
In the end it's all about knowing your body, your limits, and how you take care of your feet in the long run.


----------

